# Toony VS Realistic: Which do you prefer?



## PyrestoneAtelier (Apr 2, 2017)

Title is a little misleading, but you get the gist.

So what style of fursuit do you prefer? Do you even have a preference?
I for example have a great deal of love for semi-to-realistic fursuits. I love how they look as if they could be a real animal or anthro, and the extra details like the eyes really captivate me.


----------



## Royn (Apr 2, 2017)

Toonalistic, or realoony.  Likem both.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 2, 2017)

A mix of both.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 2, 2017)

It really depends on the person wearing it.  ♡ I believe both under the right energy would work.


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Apr 2, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> It really depends on the person wearing it.  ♡ I believe both under the right energy would work.


I kind of agree on that point. Telephone and some other DADs work as toony style, but I think it's cause of the characterization.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 2, 2017)

Only realistic. Way to go. Tombstone will be a realistic sergal and it will shine.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 2, 2017)

My favorite is kemono style suits, so I suppose toony


----------



## racoondevil (Apr 8, 2017)

I prefer toony,  but when you have a realistic one in front of you,  you can't go wrong.


----------



## HallowQueen (Apr 8, 2017)

depends on the character and acting style, the build should feel true to that character. but in general a high detail toony is the best option for being cool and approachable!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

Neither.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Apr 8, 2017)

I like both but I like toon style more


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 8, 2017)

like a realistic like toony is what I'd want for Xar


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

I like toony better.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 11, 2017)

I appreciate both styles but I personally like toony suits.


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

Toony is much better in my opinion.


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

I respect the dedication to the realistic ones but they kind of creep me out a little bit.  I'm all for people being who they are so by all means do what you want to do. Wear a boot on your head. Just know if you walk by me I'm gonna look like this under my mask:


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Aug 2, 2017)

depends entirely on the character...go with what works better. if it's more "cute", go with toony / follow-me. if it's more realistic, then...you know what to do.


----------



## Atsonai (Aug 3, 2017)

I pick both because it depends on the fursuit. I like the realistic ones like this:
Just a head

But, some of my favorite suiters have too suits. Tayerr, Lamar, Telephone, and Hekiro are my favorites (I know Lamar and Tayerr are both worn by Cameron.)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 4, 2017)

I voted realistic. Like the "Uncanny Valley" type of realism. Yeah.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Aug 25, 2017)

Depends on the species, character and actor.

Personally I find realistic-style horses to be REALLY SUPER UNNERVING, but realistic tigers to be some of my favorites.
As long as they avoid the "dead eye" thing, either can work.

In general I think I prefer toony aesthetically, but again, depends very much on certain specifics.
My own stuff is toony. I imagine my sona as toony.


----------



## annethecatdetective (Aug 31, 2017)

I've seen some really impressive realistic suits, which have tended to be my favorite... the one I saw in person at an anime con a couple years back was pretty amazing. I am impressed by the workmanship that goes into creating a good toony style suit, but my eye is always drawn most to the realistic ones.

(but as for me, I don't think I'd want to wear more than ears and a tail, or maybe a hoodie... I love to look at a good suit but I'd probably pass out inside of one)


----------



## kuro.glitterz (Aug 31, 2017)

I've seen some toony ones that are so adorable and perfect, while some of the realistic ones looks intimidating and badass. I think it depends on what you're aiming for. I feel like I could take my fursona (still under construction) in either direction, idk which yet.


----------



## Cereza (Sep 3, 2017)

I myself prefer toony ones, but I´ve seen pretty amazing realistic-style suits. So, I think there is no wrong way to choose


----------

